# Young Ewa Podles (1977 to 1990)



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

We know her today as the modern day queen of the contralto voice (sorry Kathleen Ferrier fanboys and girls, I love her too, but she has been dead way too long to be considered "modern"). She's just about the darkest, smokiest, most chocolaty voice on the planet, but in her younger years, the voice was much brighter. It possessed all the agility and ease up and down the scale of a coloratura mezzo, but with a ferocious, spitfire quality reminiscent of early Callas. The voice could sing the lightest coloratura passages one moment, then suddenly flair up with the power and steely brightness of a dramatic soprano.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you very angry / cross if I still like the CD from 1995 on Naxos with Rossini arias.....:angel:


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Are you very angry / cross if I still like the CD from 1995 on Naxos with Rossini arias.....:angel:


why would I be?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> why would I be?


Your opening post saying _(1977 to 1990) _


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Your opening post saying _(1977 to 1990) _


wasn't saying this was necessarily her best, just that the sound was, imo, completely different. I was surprised to hear her early recordings.


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> We know her today as the modern day queen of the contralto voice (sorry Kathleen Ferrier fanboys and girls, I love her too, but she has been dead way too long to be considered "modern"). She's just about the darkest, smokiest, most chocolaty voice on the planet, but in her younger years, the voice was much brighter. It possessed all the agility and ease up and down the scale of a coloratura mezzo, but with a ferocious, spitfire quality reminiscent of early Callas. The voice could sing the lightest coloratura passages one moment, then suddenly flair up with the power and steely brightness of a dramatic soprano.


Wasn't she great even when she was young! Thanks for sharing 

This is a record from nearly 25 years later (!) also from Cenerentola (Non più mesta) showing off the flexibility she still retained


----------

